# Tunnel found in Forth Valley hospital grounds



## Alansworld (Mar 12, 2011)

An abandoned tunnel has been found in the grounds of a Falkirk hospital.

The brick-lined tunnel links a derelict mansion and ornamental loch which forms part of the estate of the new Forth Valley Royal Hospital.

More at the BBC

Go for it guys!

A


----------



## purplepantman (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, what a find.

I read somewhere about a lost tunnel before I visited Larbert House last year.

The house and grounds are well worth a visit and this new discovery makes it even more so.

I wonder if they'll let you near it though?


----------



## purplepantman (Apr 22, 2011)

The tunnel is right next to the path about 100m south of the house. 

Will try to get better pics of _inside _the tunnel on my next visit.

The tunnel seems to be blocked about 10m up.

Also, it doesn't run in the direction of the house. 
It runs west in the direction of the stables.


----------



## dizzydebs (Apr 22, 2011)

WOW that is amazing but there is no way i would go in there!!


----------

